# Hot water heater



## Newk1402 (Jun 28, 2017)

New to Rv's I have a 2004 R-Vision Trail cruiser and got everything hooked up Monday even had hot water for a little bit but Tuesday no hot water. Checked the pilot light it was not lit read the directions and turned the switch off waited 5 mins turned it back on the pilot lit the light went out for about 30 seconds(as it should when lit) and then came back on and the pilot went out. is there something I am doing wrong? A friend said that it should run off electric or propane but if the pilot wont stay lit than doesn't that mean  it only runs off propane? Tanks are about half full so I don't have a propane issue. Any help would be great.


----------



## C Nash (Jun 28, 2017)

Most likely the flame is not hitting the thermonuclear or corrosion on a terminal.  Some heater do have a heating element that will heat off 120 volts when hooked to shore power.  If it has this there will be a switch to turn it on.  There is also a board that may be bad.  need to make sure your battery is fully charged


----------

